# Leased Jetta: minimum insurance requirements?



## ConcreteVitamin (Jun 7, 2016)

I just leased a new 2016 Jetta SE with Connectivity, and it's been good!

What are the minimum insurance requirements in California?:

- Bodily Injury Per Person 
- Bodily Injury Per Occurence 
- Property Damage 
- Collision and Comprehensive deductibles

Apologies in advance if this is a dump question -- first time working with a new car!


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

For a lease through VW Credit you need to have a $100k/$50k/$300k minimums and a maximum deductible of $1000.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Jun 7, 2016)

LC6X said:


> For a lease through VW Credit you need to have a $100k/$50k/$300k minimums and a maximum deductible of $1000.


Thanks, this is indeed a lease through VW Credit. 

Could you let me know where the official numbers come from?

Also, when I signed at the dealer, one of the signed forms seemed to come from the dealer itself, which says I need $500 deductibles (did not say "maximum" or "exactly", I assume it means the former). The wordings are spare and ambiguous. Do I need to honor this?


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Could you let me know where the official numbers come from?


I work for VW Credit


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Jun 7, 2016)

LC6X said:


> I work for VW Credit


 Great, thanks. Could you comment on my other question?


----------



## LC6X (Nov 2, 2006)

It's hard to say without seeing exactly what you signed. If you look on the back of your contract there is a section for insurance, and that will list the maximum deductible. Check there :thumbup:


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Jun 7, 2016)

LC6X said:


> It's hard to say without seeing exactly what you signed. If you look on the back of your contract there is a section for insurance, and that will list the maximum deductible. Check there :thumbup:


I checked the back of the general contract, and the amounts are exactly the same as your numbers!

However, this is the dealer form I was talking about, which I suspect might be something from the dealer but not VW Credit: http://imgur.com/gVmIxud

In that form, it specifies $500 deductibles without much explanation.


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Does the dealer have the power to terminate your lease or only VW Credit? If it's only the latter I would do the higher deductible as the dealer has no recourse for you non-compliance with whatever you signed without taking you to court for breach of contract (not even sure how that would work since they wouldn't have any "damages" the court would probably just order you to change the deductible to $500 )


----------



## kevinbear (Feb 21, 2020)

*kevin bear*

I am intrigued. I don't think Ive met any individual who knows as much about this subject as you do. You are really all around educated and extremely shrewd. You composed something that individuals could comprehend and made the subject interesting for everybody. Extremely, extraordinary blog you have here.


----------

